# Summer 2020 Goals



## Sub1Hour (May 31, 2020)

Summer is only a few days away and It's always a good idea to set goals for yourself, so you should post them here!

I'll give the goals for the events I care about


5x5: Get a sub 1:05 avg and become sub 1:10 global
6x6: Sub 2 Single and Sub 2:25 global
7x7: Sub 3:20 single and sub 3:45 global
Square-1: Learn full CSP and get sub-11 global
Megaminx: Develop TF and PF more, sub 1:20 global



Now, for events I do sometimes


3x3: Sub 9.5 avg, Sub 7 Single
OH: Get sub 18 global
4x4: Get sub 42 global
Clock: Get around to magnetizing my Lingao, sub 10 Single, and sub 13 global.
3BLD: Get a successful mean


I'm sure I will have a lot of free time this summer (thanks 'rona) and I hope to improve a ton over the break!


----------



## Nmile7300 (May 31, 2020)

Here are my goals.
3x3: Become fully adjusted to CN
4x4: Be around 37 global
5x5: Get global average down to 1:07ish
6x6: Sub 2 single and sub 2:05 average of 5, 2:10 global
7x7: Global average in the 3:30s
Pyra: Get back into the event that I'm supposedly good at lol
Mega: Sub 1:10 global
Square-1: Sub 15 maybe (I don't practice a lot)
Skewb: Touch my skewb at least once this summer 
One Handed: Sub 18 global

I also am going to be trying to get better at FMC. I am going to learn each skill one at a time (Blockbuilding, NISS, Pseudo blocks, insertions, etc), do practice FMC attempts, and gradually progress in knowledge. I don't know what I will be averaging so my goal is just to get into it.

Thanks for reading, I really want to improve this summer!


----------



## Hazel (May 31, 2020)

I just want to get significantly closer to a sub-10 global average on 3x3, and to become comfortable enough with all of my ZBLLs that they never completely ruin my solves when they come up.

Also, I want to do a couple 6BLD attempts, maybe even get a success


----------



## Timoth3 (May 31, 2020)

3x3 sub 12 (I’d be happy with sub 13 too though)
4x4 sub 1
Megaminx not suck
BLD sub 4:00


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (May 31, 2020)

2x2: Sub-5 global
3x3: Become sub-15 global
4x4: Sub-50 global
5x5: Sub-1:45 global, Sub-1:25 single
6x6: Sub-3:30 global, sub-3:00 single
7x7: Sub-5:00 global
OH: Sub-25 global, Sub-20 ao5
FMC: Sub-50 single, so basically do an attempt
BLD: Sub-1:00 single, Sub-2:00 global
MBLD: 10+ pts
4BLD: Sub-15:00 single, Sub-20:00 global
5BLD: Success
Pyraminx: Sub-6 global
Skewb: Sub-8 global
Clock: Sub-10 single, Sub-15 global
Square-1: Sub-20 global
Megaminx: Sub-1:40 ao5


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 31, 2020)

3x3: finish becoming CN (red and orange cross done, avg 9.5 on green), afterward get a sub 8.5 global average.

6x6: sub 2:05 global avg

7x7: sub 3:10 global avg

sq1: finish learning advanced CS, sub 15 global avg

3BLD: sub 1:45 global avg and a higher success rate (currently averaging around 4:00-5:30)

*If I Have Time:*

megaminx: sub 1 global avg

4x4: sub 32 global avg

5x5: sub 1:05 global avg

Global averages: 3x3:8.6 also


----------



## KingCanyon (May 31, 2020)

2x2: Sub 3.8 Global, Learn most of CLL

3x3: Sub 12 Global, Learn rest of OLL

4x4: Sub 55 Global, Be comfortable with yau

5x5: Sub 1:45 Global

6x6: Sub 3:40 Global

7x7: Sub 6 Global

Pyraminx: Sub 10 Global

Skewb: Sub Global, Learn Sarah’s Intermediate

Megaminx: Sub 1:20 Global, Learn 4LLL

OH: Sub 23 Global

Square-1: Learn how to solve it

Clock: Sub 18 Global, Get a magnetic one

FMC: Sub 50 Success

3BLD: Sub 1:15 Success, Sub 2 Global

4BLD: Sub 15 Success, Sub 20 Global

5BLD: Get close to success

MBLD: 7 Points


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 31, 2020)

Let’s see, I won’t write out all events as I really want to focus on specific events this summer, so.
4x4: sub 34 global
6x6: sub 1:50 global
Mega: sub 50 global
Clock: don’t get bad
3bld: practice and get decent, 3style
4bld: practice and get decent, 3style
5bld: practice and get decent, 3 style
Mbld: idk don’t practice and hope the other BLDs make be better at this lol.
And of course the most important event
FTO: sub 35 global, get more people interested in it, get it closer to being an official event.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 31, 2020)

2x2: Get sub 3, learn good CLL algs
3x3: Learn full HKOLL and HKPLL, get sub 11
4x4: Get sub 45
5x5: Get sub 1:50
6x6: Get sub 4 minutes
7x7: Get sub 6 minutes
Mega: Get sub 1:45
Pyra: Get sub 5.5
Squan: Get sub 18
Skewb: Get sub 5.5
Clock: Buy one, magnetize it, get sub 15 (I had a magnetic clock that I left at Nats oof)
OH: Get sub 20
BLD: Practice, get a success, get sub 2 minutes
4BLD: Maybe try to learn
5BLD: Continue to roast the event
MultiBLD: Attempt 2 cubes, try for sub 8
FMC: Learn DR, get sub 35


----------



## alexiscubing (May 31, 2020)

My goals
Events i will practice a lot
3x3: 11-12
4x4: sub 50
5x5: sub 1:50
Other events
2x2: sub 3
6x6: get one and learn
OH: sub 24
Pyra: sub 4
Skewb: sub 5.5
Mega: sub 1:45


Sent from my SM-J105Y using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 1, 2020)

Another goal: Beat @KingCanyon to complete all goals  

Maybe @Cubingcubecuber too because we were the three doing all events, kinda.



Cubingcubecuber said:


> 5BLD: Continue to roast the event


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Another goal: Beat @KingCanyon to complete all goals
> 
> Maybe @Cubingcubecuber too because we were the three doing all events, kinda.



Woaj we got a war. Also isn't it impossible for CCC to complete his 5BLD goal? It seems everlasting, not terminal


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Meanwhile is Australia...

W I N T E R


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Meanwhile is Australia...
> 
> W I N T E R


Okay, this question may sound weird but Ive been wondering this for a long time. in the US we just got our break between school years. Do you guys have school end down under during our summer or your summer? Like when is your "Summer" Break?


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Okay, this question may sound weird but Ive been wondering this for a long time. in the US we just got our break between school years. Do you guys have school end down under during our summer or your summer? Like when is your "Summer" Break?


Yeah so we get 4 breaks throughout the year that last for 2 weeks each. It's different for every state though.
In Victoria, we have our winter break in a few weeks and our summer break at the end of the year. So school ends at the end of the year after our summer(your winter) break if that makes sense


----------



## Timoth3 (Jun 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Yeah so we get 4 breaks throughout the year that last for 2 weeks each. It's different for every state though.
> In Victoria, we have our winter break in a few weeks and our summer break at the end of the year. So school ends at the end of the year after our summer(your winter) break if that makes sense


I wish we Yankees got taught more about stuff like this. We can be so ignorant about other countries sometimes.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jun 5, 2020)

Today I completed my 4BLD goals with a 14:08 single and a 15:05 mo3! 

Should I make a quest thread?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 5, 2020)

Timoth3 said:


> I wish we Yankees got taught more about stuff like this. We can be so ignorant about other countries sometimes.


Truth!


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 5, 2020)

2x2 - Learn CLL maybe? I learned most of the cases a while ago but forgot most of them

3x3 - Break my ao100 PB (currently 12.95)

Big cubes - get good at them maybe idk

YouTube - upload at least 10 videos and get to 175 subs


----------



## Cody_Caston (Jun 5, 2020)

My goals
3x3 sub 15
4x4 sub 1
5x5 sub 2
Oh sub 30
Skewb sub 3.5
Pyra sub 5
2x2 learn Cll
Megaminx not suck
3bld success
Square 1 buy one


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 5, 2020)

3x3 - Sub-13 ao100

Square One - Sub 10 single, Sub-16 ao100

Skewb - Sub-6

2x2 - Learn CLL

BLD - Sub-2

4BLD - Learn how to do it

MBLD - 4/4

4x4 - Sub-1

5x5 - Sub-2:10

6x6 - Sub-5

Megaminx - Sub 1:40

Edit: 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 already done


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

Summer Goals V2:

3x3: Finish Full CN (red, orange, green cross done, avg 9.7 on blue), sub 8.3 global avg

6x6: sub 2:05 global avg, maybe sub 2:00, depends on how good my MGC 6x6 is and how much I want to practice on it

7x7: sub 3:05 global avg

sq1: get comfortable with CS cases in the back, fix bad habits, learn at least 30 CSP's and be able to consistently trace in under 15 seconds, sub 13 global avg

3BLD: sub 1:45 global avg and a higher success rate (currently averaging around 3:30 with roughly a 1/4 success rate)

megaminx: sub 1 global avg

3x3 OH: Sub 16.5 global avg

4x4: sub 31 global avg

5x5: sub 1:03 global avg

Global averages: 3x3:8.6 also


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 10, 2020)

k
2x2 sub 3 with lbl (i am getting one finally tmr)
3x3 sub 12?i avg high 12 i think
4x4 sub 50 maybe i dont care abt it tho
5x5 sub 1:45 this is important
6x6 im getting one tmr so maybe get sub 4
OH sub 25 but i hate it
skewb sub 5.5 maybe
pyra low 3
squan learn parity (maybe) get closer to sub 1
mega sub 1:50 idrc


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 10, 2020)

My main events are 3x3 2x2 and Pyraminx so here are my goals for those:

Pyraminx - Switch to L4E and be sub 6
3x3 - Fix F2L and start learning OLL and hopefully sub 17
2x2 - Sub 5 by spamming TPS
3BLD - learn it


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> sq1: get comfortable with CS cases in the back, fix bad habits, learn at least 30 CSP's and be able to consistently trace in under 15 seconds, sub 13 global avg


Are you using Cale's method or blind tracing?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Are you using Cale's method or blind tracing?


Cale's method. Is that what I should be using?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 10, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> Cale's method. Is that what I should be using?


YES! Only 6 steps and its also quite fast and it takes much less time to learn and become accurate with it.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm gonna pull an @ProStar and try to hit v10 by the end of the summer.

Summer goals V3:

Hit v10 by the end of the summer


3x3: Finish Full CN (red, orange, green cross done, avg 9.7 *9.6* on blue), sub 8.3 global avg

6x6: sub 2:05 global avg, maybe sub 2:00, depends on how good my MGC 6x6 is and how much I want to practice on it

7x7: sub 3:05 global avg

sq1: get comfortable with CS cases in the back, fix bad habits, learn at least 30 *all of the* CSP's and be able to consistently trace in under 15 seconds, sub 13 global avg (probably better tho)

3BLD: sub 1:45 global avg and a higher success rate (currently averaging around 3:30 with roughly a 1/4 success rate)

megaminx: sub 1 global avg

3x3 OH: Sub 16.5 global avg

4x4: sub 31 global avg

5x5: sub 1:03 global avg


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> k
> 2x2 sub 3 with lbl (i am getting one finally tmr)
> 3x3 sub 12?i avg high 12 i think
> 4x4 sub 50 maybe i dont care abt it tho
> ...


im already averaging sub 55 on squan and it is my favourite event so I think I might try for sub 30


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> im already averaging sub 55 on squan and it is my favourite event so I think I might try for sub 30


I think if you learn advanced CS and practice at least a little bit you should be sub 30 in no time. I became sub 20 after about 9 days since learning advanced CS (doing about 50-100 solves a day.) Obviously, I have sub 9 3x3 experience so it probably was a bit easier for me than it would be for some people, but I don't think sub 30 should be too hard.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 15, 2020)

Summer goals:

Sub 50 Megaminx (do at least 2k solves)
Sub 13 OH (do at least 4k solves)
Sub 10 3x3 with EOCross (idk, i hope it'll happen if I average 12.5 in OH)

Finish full ZBLL with whatever recognition system (H->L->S/A)
Switch to proper Baum-Harris, but learning ZBLL is the main priority

E: end September 1st


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 18, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Summer is only a few days away and It's always a good idea to set goals for yourself, so you should post them here!


This summer I am planning to practice a good amount of cubes, and I have some goals that I want to achieve before summer ends. 

2x2: Sub 3.5 and Sub 2 Single
3x3: Sub 16 and Sub 13 Single
4x4: Sub 1:30 and Sub 1:10 Single
5x5: Sub 2:10 and sub 2:00 Single
6x6: (I don't do 6x6)
7x7: Sub 7:00 and sub 6:30 Single
OH: Sub 30 and sub 25 Single
Pyraminx: Sub 4 and sub 3 Single
Skewb: Sub 15 and sub 12 Single
Sq-1: Sub 20 and Sub 15 Single
Megaminx: Sub 1:10 and Sub 1 Single
Clock: (I don't do clock)


----------



## ep2 (Jun 18, 2020)

End of August?

Finish PLL and get a sub 25 avg 12, which is ambitious at my rate of learning/improvement.


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jun 18, 2020)

3x3: sub 30 average, sub 20 single.
Pyraminx: Actually learn algorithms
2x2:actually do some timed solves
Megaminx: actually do some timed solves
3BLD: LEARN.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 7, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Summer goals:
> 
> Sub 50 Megaminx (do at least 2k solves)
> Sub 13 OH (do at least 4k solves)
> ...


I entirely forgot about this...

Results:

Temporarily quit megaminx, maybe ~65 average now?, ~25 solves
OH is still ~15ish, ~300-400 solves total
3x3 is still ~11ish, ~200 solves

ZBLL is at about 350/494 though, and thats where I've been focusing for the last month, which is why I quit mega.
I have learned Baum Harris for half of H, and plan on using it for the remaining cases of L and Sunes.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Sep 7, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 3x3: Finish Full CN (red, orange, green cross done, avg 9.7 *9.6* on blue), sub 8.3 global avg. Current ao1000:
> 
> 6x6: sub 2:05 global avg, maybe sub 2:00, depends on how good my MGC 6x6 is and how much I want to practice on it
> 
> ...



Results:
3x3: I finished full CN, although my white/yellow are slightly better than the rest of my crosses so I'm a bit biased towards them. Current ao1000: 8.27
4x4: Average around 31.5
5x5: Average around 1:02
6x6: I used to average around 2:03, now I probably average around 2:08 because I've been focusing on other events recently
7x7: Average around 3:15
Sq1: Average around 12.2 and know 70/90 CSP's
3BLD: I'd say I average sub 1:40 if I don't mistrace, I can get sub 1:30's easily if I don't review corner memo but then my success rate drops a decent amount
megaminx: Average around 59
3x3 OH: Average high 16 to low 17

Wow, I actually completed most of my summer goals.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Here are my goals.
> 3x3: Become fully adjusted to CN
> 4x4: Be around 37 global
> 5x5: Get global average down to 1:07ish
> ...


Results: (still summer weather here but whatever)
3x3 - Yeah I'm pretty much CN now.
4x4 - Got my average down to 36, now at around 37 cause out of practice.
5x5 - Got down to 1:07, but again, I'm out of practice.
6x6 - Didn't do big cubes as much as I wanted to, averaging 2:15-2:20
7x7 - Same, averaging 3:45 now.
Pyra - I did some practice, so I guess I did get back into it.
Mega - I exceeded this goal, and average sub 1:05!
Square-1 - Nope. I'm pretty much sub 18 though.
Skewb - I DID THE UNTHINKABLE. I TOUCHED A SKEWB.
OH - I surprisingly got my average to around 16.5!

I got decent at FMC, but didn't really do as much practice as I would have liked. Averaging around 35-40.


Overall, I did pretty well with my goals, but didn't have a lot of time to practice after school started up in late July (Yes, it was online for 4 weeks, but still).


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 7, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Skewb - I DID THE UNTHINKABLE. I TOUCHED A SKEWB.


Dang you had some dedication to complete your goals.


----------



## CodingCuber (Sep 7, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> My main events are 3x3 2x2 and Pyraminx so here are my goals for those:
> 
> Pyraminx - Switch to L4E and be sub 6
> 3x3 - Fix F2L and start learning OLL and hopefully sub 17
> ...


Pyraminx - Not entirely switched to L4E but use it for all L3E cases. Mostly averaging 5.8 - 6.4
3x3 - completed
2x2 - not by spamming tps but i now average 3.7 - 4.3
3BLD - completed but no success yet


----------



## Cody_Caston (Sep 8, 2020)

Cody_Caston said:


> My goals
> 3x3 sub 15
> 4x4 sub 1
> 5x5 sub 2
> ...


3x3 i average 15-17 but better than the 17-18 i averaged
4x4 low 1 minute
5x5 never practiced lol
oh kinda happened i average 29-33
skewb i got slower i now average 3.8 instead of the 3.5 i did average
pyra i average 4-6
2x2 never touched
megaminx i don't suck
3bld never tried
square 1 i did buy one


----------



## ep2 (Oct 24, 2020)

ep2 said:


> End of August?
> 
> Finish PLL and get a sub 25 avg 12, which is ambitious at my rate of learning/improvement.



Nearly two months late, but finally learned all of PLL (and relearned many algs as everyone I learn I forget another), times went backwards for a bit, but have an sub 26 Avg 12 and a new PB of 18.16. 

I think I just need to focus on F2L now, splits are something like 4-15-4-4, so should be a good 5 seconds in that F2L to come down.


----------



## hartlpanayiotis (Nov 11, 2020)

Today I completed my 4BLD Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin goals with a 14:08 single and a 15:05 mo3!


----------

